# Heat Press and Car Magnets



## debbiedykes (Jan 5, 2011)

CAn someone tell me if I can use a heat press on car magnets? I'm hoping that I can cut the vinyl a nd apply to the car magnets using my heat press. 
Thanks,Debbie


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

I use regular sign vinyl on car magnets....I don't think that heat applied vinyl works on these....

Margaret


----------



## debbiedykes (Jan 5, 2011)

OK..well, now I guess I have a dumb question. do you just stick it on on the magnets?


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

Yes, it works just like a sticker. There are tons of videos on YouTube about applying sign vinyl.


----------



## debbiedykes (Jan 5, 2011)

OK...thank for the help!


----------



## catdog (Nov 26, 2010)

where do you get the magnet sheets?


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

There are transfer papers that you can heat press onto magnets. However you will need a laser printer as well.


----------



## debbiedykes (Jan 5, 2011)

no laser printer
I'm not sure where to purchase the car magnets. I have to do a search.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

sign supplies wholesalers... the same people that will sell you the vinyl. Fellers, Sign Warehouse, Montroy, N Glantz, Tubelite, Florida Graphic Supply, Advantage Sign Supply, among others... google it.


----------



## debbiedykes (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## CarefreeTees (Jan 20, 2011)

So ... the high heat from the heat press won't damage the magnet? I've been reading on the effect of heat on magnets and was just wondering since the magnetic surface is so thin.


----------

